# Game 21: San Antonio Spurs @ Houston Rockets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 9th, 2004 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (16-4) * @ *Houston Rockets(8-11)* 

Last Game: San Antonio - Loss, 96-102
Last Game: Houston - Win, 89-81


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































The Rockets haven't been that good of a team at home this season, but any team that has Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady should be approached with caution. What I say is that T-Mac and Yao will get theirs, so the Spurs need to prevent the other Rockets from being productive, namely their bench. SA needs production out of their bench, because offense is going to be hard to come by in this game. Duncan had a 39-point outing against Seattle, so I'm not expecting another big night from him. This means Parker, Manu, and a third mystery man (Brown, Rose, Rasho, Beno, Barry?) need to help Timmy put the ball in the rack. I'd like to see the Spurs push the ball more, because Parker can blow past Sura anytime he wants to. Might be an ugly game, but if the Spurs have to play an extreme half court game to win, so be it.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

This certainly will be an ugly game, but Houston is weaker than the Sonics.

Spurs 91
Rockets 83


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Halftime Score
San Antonio 29
Houston 24  

Seriously i think the Spurs will bounce back in a big way. But Houston will not make this a blowout.
San Antonio 94
Houston 84


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Duncan has another 30+ point game and we win

Spurs 98
Rockets 84


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I think Duncan has another 30+ point game and we win
> 
> Spurs 98
> Rockets 84


:no: :no: 

Dik Motombo to start tonight.

Dik on Duncan.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: :no:
> ...


Duncan is still Duncan. He can score 30 on anyone in the L.

I'll look for TD to play more in bank shot area/ high post tonight to make Mutombo completely ineffective on him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Yesterday my prediction: Spurs 93, Rockets 83

Today I change it: Rockets 91, Spurs 89


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Ginobili with the hot hand tonight and they bench him for Brown WTF?

What's wrong with Barry anyways?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow! Another utterly disappointing loss! Incredible performance by McGrady.

Whoever made that Spurs Flying Under The Radar post really jinxed this team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LineOFire</b>!
> Whoever made that Spurs Flying Under The Radar post really jinxed this team.




It happens every single year. Every single year. No joke. The Spurs get hot, and they are all of the sudden the talk of the NBA. Once that happens, the Spurs start their streak of poor play. It happens way too often. Playing in a small town must contribute to why they start playing like crap when they get nation-wide attention. Oh well. It's two losses. Maybe I'm spoiled, but I'm pissed at these two games. Effort was a serious question in the Seattle game, and I didn't see the game tonight (I work nights a lot, which means I'll miss at least 50& of the games) but it sounds like effort wasn't there again. Oh well. I think we are spoiled as Spurs fans, because we lose two in a row and I want to smash my head into the wall.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 26
Devin Brown - 20
Manu Ginobili - 13


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 18
Rasho Nesterovic - 8
Manu Ginobili - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 9
Tim Duncan - 3
Manu Ginobili - 2
Malik Rose - 2





The bench was horrendous besides Devin Brown, and he made a bone-headed play at the end of the game (From what I heard on the radio). He's young, so he gets a little bit of a pass. Rose with 0 points and 2 rebounds in 25 minutes of play doesn't get a pass. What is this guy's problem? He plays his guts out one night, then fails to resemble a NBA player the next. 2 rebounds in 25 minutes of play? Put me on the court and I'll grab 2 rebounds in freakin 25 minutes. 0 points as well? Damn. Barry is MIA. Rasho is MIA. Robery Horry is wearing out his welcome. Oh well, again, I'm spoiled, so I'll just shut up now.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you didn't watch the game. The Spurs TOTALLY shut down Rocket. I would say 99.999999% of the people thought Rocket lost for sure. I walked away and I heard cheering so I went back to the TV.... 4pt play! But Duncan made both FT so I thought it was over.. NO NO... in Bowen's face. Then a turnover by Spurs... T-MAC picked it up.... in YOUR FACE. 


Spurs fans should not feel bad about this loss. This is an IMPOSSIBLE win so don't feel bad about the impossible. Spurs is still great. 

Jimmy


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Koko I think you're panicking a little bit. Tmac was in the zone. They basically shut them down for 47 minutes. But Tmac was hot and he was not going to miss. The Spurs will be fine. Now my mavs lol


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

The SPurs played without much energy but with minimum effort they had won the game... then TMC's show change the result..anyway the Spurs have nothing to worry about, except Barry's position... He is not in the system yet... Pop must understand that this guy is not only a shooter but also an incredible passer and ball handler. I hope he will get more minutes in the near future


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Brown : 9 / 10
Duncan : 7 / 10
Ginobili : 6 / 10
Parker : 5 / 10
Nesterovic : 5 / 10
Bowen : 5 / 10
Udrih : 5 / 10
Barry: 3 / 10
Rose : 2 / 10


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Brown : 9 / 10
> Duncan : 7 / 10
> Ginobili : 6 / 10
> ...


 Agree... except for Brown... he played awfully in the first half... Made some important free throws in the 4th quarter... but that mistake in the last action makes him fall to a 6,5.... a 7 is ok anyway....


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs didn't deserve to win the Seattle game. They played horrible in that game. 

In this game they deserved to win. I think they played pretty well especially in the fourth quarter. Unfortunately, T-Mac had the hot hands. Right after Devin Brown tripped and lost the ball I knew T-Mac was going to hit the game winner. I had this horrible feeling in my head.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> Agree... except for Brown... he played awfully in the first half... Made some important free throws in the 4th quarter... but that mistake in the last action makes him fall to a 6,5.... a 7 is ok anyway....


When a guy score 20 points in 26mn, he usually makes a good game. But all right, I give him a 8 because of this bad turnover in the end.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You can't blame it all on Devin. Tim is the one who got McGrady hott with that four point play, Bowen let McGrady shoot one of those threes, and after Devin tripped the spurs just let McGrady shoot that last one, and we still had a chance to pull it off but the spurs took a stupid shot. It was the entire team that lost us that game. They all chocked, not just Devin. We've got to learn to play the full 48 minutes. 47 1/2 obviously isn't even good enough.


----------



## LeBron_Telfair_remix (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I dont really know what else to say. I mean.......... WOW!!!!! I was pretty close to changing the channel and then T-Mac just went off on the Spurs. I'm really impressed with Tim Duncan improvement at the charity stripe, I wasnt really paying attention to how much better he had gotten untill the last two that he hit last night, knowing that if he missed them it might blow the game. and I definetly agree with ezealen about spreading the blame, among the spurs but you also have to admit that it was a costly turnover by Devin Brown, but he's young and he'll learn. But still, just.... WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The blame should not only be spread among the players, but among the coaching staff too. Pop has had this team show up for 2-3 quarters in a game, which obviously isn't going to work all the time. Personally, I look at the coach when intensity isn't there for 4 quarters. Pop is a great coach, but hopefully he's learned from these past two games. I'm confident that he will get this team to respond in the right way.


----------

